# best synthetic saddle??



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Western? 

I adore Bighorn synthetic saddles. I have two actually. One is my kid's saddle for the kids I teach lessons to and the other is for me.
I find them to be super comfy and secure. They also fit my horse well.

I don't know anything about King Series synthetics so I can't really be helpful there, sorry!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

yes western and thanks well look at some of those


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the King series. I love my Wintec Western All-Rounder.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

I too like the Wintec =)


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

I should also add the horse is a small morgan with wide short withers


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I kind of like these Cordura Saddles, Lightweight Saddles, Synthetic Saddles

Bighorn are my 2nd favorite




.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought a Status stock yesterday. Fits my tb very well and fit me just as good ^^


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My very first saddle was an Abetta, I really like it as a play around saddle or trail saddle


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine too, Mango! A black, square skirt Abetta all around saddle but I used it mainly for barrels. I will say that I ride MUCH better in a leather saddle for things like reining and WP, but for trail, barrels and hacking it's great.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Run away fast from the King Series.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'mk a bit of a snob but I think asking which synthetic saddle is best is like asking which venereal disease is best!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I'mk a bit of a snob but I think asking which synthetic saddle is best is like asking which venereal disease is best!


 :rofl:

I did a big long post and the computer ate it so here is the condensed version. 

Long story short, I bought a Bighorn for my first horse and 18 years later I still keep that saddle as a back-up. Excellent quality! I thought all synthetics were like that. Boy was I in for a shock when I started seeing other synthetic saddles around. All junk! 

Now I try to keep myself in the realm of better made saddles, but as far as synthetics go, Bighorns are the best I have seen. I didn't even know synthetic saddles were considered junk until I started seeing other brands. My saddle was a more expensive one even for a Bighorn though. It cost around $550 twelve years ago, so it never was a "cheap" cheap saddle.


----------

